# Last Call!



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2013)

Is there anyone else going to the American Wine Society National Convention in Sandusky, Ohio beside GreginND and myself. It is certainly going to be an action packed weekend beginning Thursday Night and concluding with what sounds like a black tie dinner on Saturday night.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 4, 2013)

I am a simple home made wine maker...I dont think that something like that is for me...i am not in the wine buisness...just a ole wine maker.
but thanks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2013)

James this group is geared towards home winemakers and wine lovers. It is made up of hundreds of chapters around the country.


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 4, 2013)

I would love to go. That sounds like fun. Sandusky is only 5hr drive from here. But you know what, I dont own a black tie...

RR


----------



## Arne (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL, when I saw the title of this post thought Dan was trolling for more bottles of the Strawberry coastal wine. Arne.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 5, 2013)

I came *this|close* to entering the contest, but in the end I felt $35 was too high a fee for amateur competition, especially when the $18-20 shipping fee is added.

It's $10 higher than anything else I have seen out there on the high-priced end of the spectrum. I realize that for many of us, price is apparently no object. But if they could at least lower it down to the high-end $25 fee, that would be good in my view.

Most of the fee contests I see charge between $8 and $10 per one-bottle entry. That means I have about $25 total in a one-bottle entry with shipping, which is reasonable for a person of regular means like me.

Soapbox removed.


----------



## GreginND (Nov 5, 2013)

jswordy said:


> It's $10 higher than anything else I have seen out there on the high-priced end of the spectrum. I realize that for many of us, price is apparently no object. But if they could at least lower it down to the high-end $25 fee, that would be good in my view.



Jim, you just have to become a member! 

Looking forward to the conference. I guess it's up to Dan and I to represent WMT!


----------



## Elmer (Nov 5, 2013)

Sounds like fun. I would go but

1) Ohio is an 8 hour drive and I dont think my kids would have any fun at a wine confrence.

2)I have made it this far in life without having to get a black tie!
I would hate to ruin that record!


----------



## jswordy (Nov 5, 2013)

GreginND said:


> Jim, you just have to become a member!
> 
> Looking forward to the conference. I guess it's up to Dan and I to represent WMT!



$49 annual individual membership + $25 member entry fee + $20 ship = $94

$35 half-year individual membership + $25 member entry + $20 ship = $80

I'm better off at $35 entry fee plus $20 ship = $55 if all I want to do is enter the contest, but that's still too rich for me at this time. When you lose 40% of your income, your pencil gets real sharp. But don't mind me - for those who have the bucks, have a great time!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2013)

Jim that is also the reason I don't enter winemakers magazine competition and a few others.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 6, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Jim that is also the reason I don't enter winemakers magazine competition and a few others.



Yes, I hear ya and Winemakers Magazine is $25. It's one of the highest-tier fees ... or so I thought until I saw the $35 AWS nonmember fee.

When the bulk of contests can do it for $10, I can't see why some think they are worth $25 and $35. Cadillac contests.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 6, 2013)

Jim, I think if you ever saw the set up and what it takes for a competition of the magnitude you would understand. I takes a grand ballroom to house all of that wine and judges. There is rental fees, feeding and possibly paying judges and I'm sure part of it goes to fund some cause. If it was only a few hundred wines that would be one thing but thousands of bottles is another. Plus the medals and prizes are nicer. This must be why you're the only one one the didn't send Julie and I the entry fee into our contest.


----------



## GreginND (Nov 7, 2013)

Just boarded my flight to OH. See ya soon.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 7, 2013)

Boarded your flight? I'm sitting here waiting for you. This resort is a jungle!


----------



## GreginND (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, huge. I did find my way to a restaurant for a salad and a little pre-conference libation.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 7, 2013)

You guys have fun now and remember all us poor unsofisteecated folk you left behind! Seriously, have a blast.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2013)

Break from wine lectures and on to bourbon now.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2013)

From wine to bourbon. These lectures are great.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 8, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Jim, I think if you ever saw the set up and what it takes for a competition of the magnitude you would understand. I takes a grand ballroom to house all of that wine and judges. There is rental fees, feeding and possibly paying judges and I'm sure part of it goes to fund some cause. If it was only a few hundred wines that would be one thing but thousands of bottles is another. Plus the medals and prizes are nicer. This must be why you're the only one one the didn't send Julie and I the entry fee into our contest.



Like I said, have fun. I don't begrudge those who have it from spending it.


----------



## GreginND (Nov 8, 2013)

Two bronze and a gold . . .


----------



## GreginND (Nov 8, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> From wine to bourbon. These lectures are great.
> 
> View attachment 11673



Is the clear one on the left an unoaked bourbon?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2013)

The first one would be the equivalent to moonshine. It is straight out of the still and harsh. So the answer to your question is yes.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2013)

Greg's winning wines


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 9, 2013)

Congratulations, Greg! That is great!


----------



## GreginND (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks. I appreciate it. I was pleased and surprised.


----------



## wineon4 (Nov 18, 2013)

I tried to get there except I had a Wine Tasting and Wild Game Feed to attend. I hope to get to next years in N.C. Here are my results though.

Left to Right
Cherry/Chocolate Silver
Black Raspberry Silver
Red Raspberry Bronze
Red Plum Silver


----------



## JohnT (Nov 18, 2013)

congrats folks!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 18, 2013)

Congrats, wineon4! That is a good haul, if you ask me


----------

